# Pre Workout Motivation



## Deeznuts (Dec 31, 2003)

It's 30 minutes before you have to hit the gym and workout. You have no energy and no motivation. What do you do? I'd like to know what everyone on this bored does to get crunk or hyped up before a workout, cause i'm having this problem right now and need suggestions!


----------



## plouffe (Dec 31, 2003)

E/C/A stack. Um.. Music. Imagining you slamming the weights. Beating the shit out of an elderly african american women?


----------



## Marble (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> E/C/A stack. Um.. Music. Imagining you slamming the weights. Beating the shit out of an elderly african american women?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... yeah i do all of the above except i imagine myself helping and elderly african american woman cross the street, always gets me pumped to help out. also ephedra (better stock up) and maybe a good workout video (pumpin iron) just watching arnold and lou ferrigno back in the day makes me want to be huge. Some crazy ass music helps too.


----------



## Cletis2000 (Dec 31, 2003)

I  just watch this five times or so 

http://www.ronniecoleman.com/multimedia/video/unbelievable.htm


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

Music or the Ronnie Coleman video.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Beating the shit out of an elderly african american women?



Am I reading that right?


----------



## plouffe (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

Ahh, I'm not a racist nor do I like violence, so that wouldn't work for me motivational wise.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

How about a gang of elderly black women beating the shit out of a truculent, blathering white boy.

----

Music as well as visualization techniques.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

How about Dante beating us all over the head with a dictionary.


----------



## derekisdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Heh so what does Ronnie Coleman do to get pumped up?  Watch videos of himself?


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> How about Dante beating us all over the head with a dictionary.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> How about a gang of elderly black women beating the shit out of a truculent, blathering white boy.
> 
> ----
> ...


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Beating the shit out of an elderly african american women?


wtf?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Cletis2000 *_
> I  just watch this five times or so
> 
> http://www.ronniecoleman.com/multimedia/video/unbelievable.htm


that front squat was unbelievable


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2003)

Just go!!! heh I just throw a sick cd on and get ready to kill someone.  Or just think about things that really piss you off and feed off of that.  I been thinking of the dog in my gym that gets me pumped rite before I lift.  Its a pitbull and I saw that thing attack someone and the force and firceness of that thing when it snapped was awsome.  That motivates me just thinking about it.  By the way its the owners dog not just a random one and it was purposly provoked to attack so dont go calling the aspca or whatever.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Am I reading that right?




I think he was trying to pick a demographic he could handle in a fight.


----------



## sYkboY (Dec 31, 2003)

I often find that just one "big" set starts the adrenaline.

And sometimes I remember there is always someone out there that thinks you are a pussy.

That usually pisses me off enough to get going and then I revisit that thought if I get tired or need another rep.  Positive thoughts work for some.  Not me, well not usually anyway, sometimes my progress pushes me too and I guess that is positive.  Normally I like using that internal rage.  That anger about shit you can't change or you are having trouble with.  Helps me feel like I am ready to tear shit up.


----------

